# Smirnoff 1917 65.5%



## Tykandi (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi guys I've been given a bottle of 1917 Smirnoff that's 65.5% I can't find any Info on google about it anywhere!

Here's a link to the picture. Help is appreciated, btw it's full too!
https://twitter.com/ty_br...tus/415843119754928128


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas, Tykandi, Your link is not working.


----------



## LtlBtl (Dec 26, 2013)

I am pretty sure all Smirnoff bottles have a 1917 date on them. It will in 99.999999999% of time have nothing to do with production date of the bottle in anyone's hand.the 65 % is more likely in proof not %.  I remember some Canadian mini bottlings that had the lower proof/% and they were 1970s/80s erared crown labels are 80 proofs, blue crown labels are the 90 proof/45% bottlings.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2013)

Damn Bolsheviks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.drunkard.com/issues/57/57-yes-olga-smirnoff.html


----------

